
Brian May revives Victorian virtual reality - ZeljkoS
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20181213-rock-star-brian-may-revives-victorian-virtual-reality
======
aasasd
By the way:

> What most film histories leave out is that the Lumière Brothers were trying
> to achieve a 3D image even prior to this first-ever public exhibition of
> motion pictures. Louis Lumière eventually re-shot L'Arrivée d’un Train with
> a stereoscopic film camera and exhibited it (along with a series of other 3D
> shorts) at a 1934 meeting of the French Academy of Science. Given the
> contradictory accounts that plague early cinema and pre-cinema accounts,
> it's plausible that early cinema historians conflated the audience reactions
> at these separate screenings of L'Arrivée d’un Train. The intense audience
> reaction fits better with the latter exhibition, when the train apparently
> was actually coming out of the screen at the audience. But due to the fact
> that the 3D film never took off commercially as the conventional 2D version
> did, including such details would not make for a compelling myth.

([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Arriv%C3%A9e_d%27un_trai...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%27Arriv%C3%A9e_d%27un_train_en_gare_de_La_Ciotat#3D_version))

~~~
Sniffnoy
Non-mobile link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Arriv%C3%A9e_d'un_train_en_g...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Arriv%C3%A9e_d'un_train_en_gare_de_La_Ciotat#3D_version)

------
chiph
If you grew up in the 1960's & 70's, you may have had a View-Master 3-D
stereoscope. As far as I know there was no way to produce your own reels, so
you were limited to the commercial ones, which were usually tie-ins with
movies and TV shows.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-
Master](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master)

~~~
aasasd
I now wonder, considering that such devices were pretty well known for a long
time, how come I've never heard of stereoscopic porn or erotica until 3d
cinema finally rolled in for good in the past decade.

(Also, cross-eye 3d is a thing, wink nudge.)

~~~
Intermernet
[https://imgur.com/gallery/NoEi9](https://imgur.com/gallery/NoEi9)

Probably SFW :-)

------
scottlocklin
My dad has some these. There was a doodad for kids in the 70s which did more
or less the same thing called the 'viewmaster' -it even had cartridges for 3-d
views of stuff like Space-1999. They still sell it on Amazon.

------
ggm
The one we had, had lovely soft velvet liner around the eye shield. The slides
were good. Much nicer to use than the viewmaster, bigger images and far more
clarity. I can't remember what slides we had, a mix of portrait and exotic
locations. I think it was pressed tin with a floral motif and wooden handle.
Obviously made to impress.

------
ZeljkoS
Brian May's company:
[https://www.londonstereo.com/](https://www.londonstereo.com/)

------
benj111
Our family possess one of these.

The slides all seem to be of the Boer war. I find it hard to work out how they
were viewed (metaphorically). Were they 'news'? Entertainment or something
else? They aren't jingoistic, showing off dead enemy, or weapons etc. Just
quite boring.

There's something strange about putting together 3D and Victorian. Just like
those colour WW1 and WW2 images look a bit, off.

